# 10" wide tire, Wheel size?



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm looking at some 25x10x12 Grim Reapers, my question is all the 12" wheels I see are 12x7.5, is that wheel wide enough for a 10" wide tire?
Sorry for the dumb question thats probally been asked a thousand times but I've been out of the Quad game for several years


----------



## nasty650 (Oct 22, 2011)

yes that is fine for a 10" wide.... 12x7 or 12x7.5 is standard atv rim width, just know if your front rims are not as wide as your rear (unless you are running aftermarket wheels and got all same width) and you plan on running 25x10 all the way around your front tires will be taller than your rear tires. Thats why normally your would run a 25x9 in the front and 25x10 11 or 12 in the rear to make the same height....hope this is helpfull


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I was considering running 10's all the way around but I'll probally go with 10 in the back and 8 or 9 up front.
I dont want to mess with it to much at least till the warranty runs out... 5 years from now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually we have a thread about this in the tire/rim section... just look it up. Some good info in it.


----------

